# Paracord trading for Wrist Slings?



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats a great idea. Ill bump it for ya.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

have a nice dark green if intrested


----------



## Applejack (Dec 15, 2009)

Sure. What color would you like to trade for? I have black and Desert Camo.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

*yup*

i'd be in as well - i have a roll of army green ( olive drab is the official name i believe)


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

Applejack said:


> Sure. What color would you like to trade for? I have black and Desert Camo.


how about 15 ft of desert camo for 15 feet of green?


----------



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a roll of woodland camo. it has two different shades of green with some black spots in it


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

mncowboy said:


> i have a roll of woodland camo. it has two different shades of green with some black spots in it


mine is like a kelly green/forest green if intrested


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

*trade*



olinLA said:


> mine is like a kelly green/forest green if intrested


i have hot pink or red i would trade for the desert camo


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

where can you find paracord been thinking of making a few myself? if you could send me a pm


----------



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

olinLA



olinLA said:


> mine is like a kelly green/forest green if intrested


ya that sounds good! 20ft for 20 ft?

pm me with details
monty


----------



## opivy (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure you trade 7 strand for 7 strand


----------



## KJD_0214 (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody want to sell me some? I can send paypal payment


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

ericfloyd said:


> where can you find paracord been thinking of making a few myself? if you could send me a pm




Plenty places on web esp. military surplus ebay has a ton as well


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

KJD_0214 said:


> Anybody want to sell me some? I can send paypal payment


don't have enough to sell but if you go on the web there is plenty ebay...army surplus just google it


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

KJD_0214 said:


> Anybody want to sell me some? I can send paypal payment


Checkout the other thread I will sell you some. 20 cents a foot and I will give you some shrink tube for the ends. Just shoot me a pm.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

KJD_0214 said:


> Anybody want to sell me some? I can send paypal payment


Local surplus store sells 300ft roll for $17. thats 5.66667 cents per foot. or 100 ft hank for $7 obviously 7 cents a foot or 1000ft for $50 at 5 pennies even per foot

www.imsplus.com is their website.

I like the trading idea but postage would convince me to drive 10 miles to pay $7 for another color. They have a dozen or more.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have rose pink, a red and grey camo, neon pink.....I looking for anything else...what ya got I can send pic if needed.....

oh and $0.20 a ft is sky high.....


----------



## Applejack (Dec 15, 2009)

I see what you're saying, but $0.70 postage isn't too much for me...works out to be less than $0.05 a foot.



BrandXshooter77 said:


> Local surplus store sells 300ft roll for $17. thats 5.66667 cents per foot. or 100 ft hank for $7 obviously 7 cents a foot or 1000ft for $50 at 5 pennies even per foot
> 
> www.imsplus.com is their website.
> 
> I like the trading idea but postage would convince me to drive 10 miles to pay $7 for another color. They have a dozen or more.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

deerslayer451 said:


> I have rose pink, a red and grey camo, neon pink.....I looking for anything else...what ya got I can send pic if needed.....
> 
> oh and $0.20 a ft is sky high.....


how about 20 ft of a kelly green fron 20' of gray camo?


----------



## Step and a half (Oct 21, 2007)

I have solid gray and olive if anyone is interested.


----------



## KillerD (Dec 18, 2009)

anybody wanna sell me some black and neon green?


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*Looking for Black paracord*

I'm looking for 10 - 20 feet of black paracord.

Will trade for an equal amount of turqouise or neon green


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

opivy said:


> Make sure you trade 7 strand for 7 strand


What...it's not like were rigging with the stuff, we are making slings and key chains.... Who cares if it has 7 or 5 strand.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

Applejack said:


> Sure. What color would you like to trade for? I have black and Desert Camo.


Tha nks Applejack...Got mine today looks great.... like a snakes skin ...thanks very much..you should be getting yours shortly


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

JWT said:


> What...it's not like were rigging with the stuff, we are making slings and key chains.... Who cares if it has 7 or 5 strand.


Just depends how picky you are about what you're braiding. IMO, 7 strand braids nicer.


----------



## opivy (Aug 10, 2009)

JWT said:


> What...it's not like were rigging with the stuff, we are making slings and key chains.... Who cares if it has 7 or 5 strand.


If you use the 5 strand it lays more "flat" it rolls up and gets odd lumps in it - the 7 strand fills out the rope better.

Just depends on how you want it to look, but I said make sure because one guy may be trading the 5 strand that is worth much less than the guy trading the 7 strand. 5 strand isnt "550" test


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a roll of BLACK, RED, OD GREEN!!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

KillerD said:


> anybody wanna sell me some black and neon green?


For the guys looking to make there own sling and just want the paracord and shrink tube I can do a kit for you. If you do it the way that the You tube video shows. You get 4 strands any color 30'' and then 2 strands any color 25'' (for the cobra section) and shrink tube for each end. The price is $2.50 and that covers shipping. 

If you do it the way that others do it where you use 4 strands and the cobra section is formed over the 2 middle strands then the price is the same. Just make sure you let me know which way you plan on doing it so that I cut it right for you.


If you want the leather piece also it will be an extra $.50. My leather is all black and I dont use the metal ring that others use.

I dont think you will find a much better deal then a $3 sling made by your self.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

thats a deal that can't be beat... trust me you can't but it any cheaper TYD 
you are a stand up guy General my hats off to you!



THE GENERAL said:


> For the guys looking to make there own sling and just want the paracord and shrink tube I can do a kit for you. If you do it the way that the You tube video shows. You get 4 strands any color 30'' and then 2 strands any color 25'' (for the cobra section) and shrink tube for each end. The price is $2.50 and that covers shipping.
> 
> If you do it the way that others do it where you use 4 strands and the cobra section is formed over the 2 middle strands then the price is the same. Just make sure you let me know which way you plan on doing it so that I cut it right for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

GimpyArcher said:


> I'm looking for 10 - 20 feet of black paracord.
> 
> Will trade for an equal amount of turqouise or neon green



I would be willing to trade 10-20 feet of black for turqoise and neon green!!


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

deerslayer451 said:


> I have rose pink, a red and grey camo, neon pink.....I looking for anything else...what ya got I can send pic if needed.....
> 
> oh and $0.20 a ft is sky high.....


I got red, Black and OD green??


----------



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

i got woodland camo if people stil wanna trade.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

mncowboy said:


> i got woodland camo if people stil wanna trade.


check your pm's


----------



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

olinLA said:


> check your pm's


please check pm


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

mncowboy said:


> please check pm


Got it thanks


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

THE GENERAL said:


> For the guys looking to make there own sling and just want the paracord and shrink tube I can do a kit for you. If you do it the way that the You tube video shows. You get 4 strands any color 30'' and then 2 strands any color 25'' (for the cobra section) and shrink tube for each end. The price is $2.50 and that covers shipping.
> 
> If you do it the way that others do it where you use 4 strands and the cobra section is formed over the 2 middle strands then the price is the same. Just make sure you let me know which way you plan on doing it so that I cut it right for you.
> 
> ...


Check your pms...


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*anybody have any yellow paracord?*

i'm looking for about 10-12 ft. i've got turquoise, neon green, tan and digital camo to trade


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got Red, Black, OD Green and a Crimson Red!! Looking to trade for just about any other colors!! I am specificly looking for Pinks right now and would be willing to purchase!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have lots of neon pink, would love to trade for black and neon green!!


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have TONS of Black, desert sand, olive drab and can get more if anyone would like some PM me... also what are yall using to connect the slings to your bow? Are you getting leather or is there a place you can get the little metal pieces that connect it?


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

GimpyArcher said:


> i'm looking for about 10-12 ft. i've got turquoise, neon green, tan and digital camo to trade


I have some neon yellow, and I could use some digital camo ...
PM me and we'll set it up


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

mncowboy said:


> i got woodland camo if people stil wanna trade.


I have purple camo, blue camo, dessert camo, white, red, neon yellow and neon green. I am going through a lot of my woodland camo fast. Let me know what color you're looking for and we can work something out.


----------



## Boogiemandan (Nov 30, 2007)

*How about a link for the U tube*

I missed the You Tube video for the braiding display. Can someone please direct me in the right direction?


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Boogiemandan said:


> I missed the You Tube video for the braiding display. Can someone please direct me in the right direction?



:thumbs_up
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1128557


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone want to go in on an order. Rotokid.com has free shipping with a min $20 order. $.10 per foot. I don't need 200 feet of rope(I don't think)Pm me if interested. I only want 100 feet or so.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*para cord*

i have silver od, green, black, desert tan, camoflage green, flo orange, white, will trade any color for burgandy and red. and or light blue or royal blue!!


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

where is the best place to buy paracord


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

timtool said:


> where is the best place to buy paracord


if you are interested in black, olive drab green, or desert sand (these are the only colors they have right now) i can get it on base $5 for 50ft or $8 for 100ft and send it to you


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

anyone have any neon green, red, or brown they would sell or trade for black, desert sand, or olive drab green?


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

i dont know how much longer i want to wait before the local surplus store will have the woodland camo. i been waitning on it for almost a month now, and will be willing to trade for what ever color you want. i can get Red,White,Blue,Army Green, Desert Camo,Coyote Brown, Black, and I have a little neon green left. pm me if interested


----------

